# My Honey Van



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

We talked about my van on another Thread concerning advertising your honey business on your personal vehicles. I Posted two Pix on Facebook. Check 'em out and let me know what you think.

Search "Mark Berninghausen".

I read the directions on Posting Photos on beesource. When i better understand them and how to use my computer I will Post Photos here too.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Thought I would help you out... hope you don't mind.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Great, what about the other image? You'll have to show me how when next we meet. My best to Carlene and her sister for the provisions. I had some BBQ and Boiled Peanuts yesterday. I like the low salt/no salt boiled peanuts.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

No Problem...








Odd shaped pic... but beesource has very specific size requirements.... part of the problem of learning to do it right.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

That's really cute Mark.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

More pics of Mark's van


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Even more pics....


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice rigs Mark.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, ,,,Mark,,,, I thought you might have ,,, a more ,,,well, " He Man Honey Van". Sorry, that is a size twelve shoe with wheels on it.  Way cool !! Nice work.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I was first interested in a Dodge Sprinter. But I could not justify the size. I don't have that many outlets to service.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I think with one of those smart cars, you know, the baby shoe with wheels, you could deliver one or two jars at a time.  I was thinkin about gettin one myself. With all the logo on it, I figured I'd get less miles to the gallon.


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mark,

That van is perfect! Great advertising too. Good job.

Steve


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice!
Thanks for sharing


----------

